# Ready to mix



## Zebelial (23/9/16)

Hi guys.

New to DIY and was wondering if anybody ever used http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za for their liquids. Especially the ready to mix liquids. It seems like that will be the best first step towards the DIY game.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/9/16)

Yes, see the page here with some of the notes and comments on the flavours.
I have done the yellow lips, red lips, blue lips and brown lips.

The yellow lips is stunning and my favorite at this stage. The blue and red lips are equally good!
The brown lips I understand is stunning - mine is still steeping - should be ready on Sunday.

Remember that although these are R2M, it still requires steeping. 

@NewOobY

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/9/16)

Yip, I agree that is a good way to start DIY. And from all accounts you cannot go wrong with Carlos's Concoctions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zebelial (23/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, see the page here with some of the notes and comments on the flavours.
> I have done the yellow lips, red lips, blue lips and brown lips.
> 
> The yellow lips is stunning and my favorite at this stage. The blue and red lips are equally good!
> ...


Oh awesome. I'll get right on that then. Ill be getting some with mixes with shake and vape steeping and some that actually needs more steeping. Just need the shake and vape mixes to get me through the wait of the steeping hahaha  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/9/16)

Sorry, I never answered your question...!

As per @Andre, R2M is a great way for you to wet your toes here. You can easily experiment even with a basic R2M concentrate by fine tuning various options to suit your pallet = PG/VG ratios, low nic, high nic, flavour strength %, etc, etc,

Give it a go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zebelial (23/9/16)

@Rude Rudi thanks for that link. I knew I saw something like that on here but couldn't find it again on this app I'm using now.
Again thanks to all the guys/girls for the response... much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebelial (23/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Sorry, I never answered your question...!
> 
> As per @Andre, R2M is a great way for you to wet your toes here. You can easily experiment even with a basic R2M concentrate by fine tuning various options to suit your pallet = PG/VG ratios, low nic, high nic, flavour strength %, etc, etc,
> 
> Give it a go!


I will be going 70/30 on most maybe dab a little in 80/20. I had a juice that was 50/50 and I could not handle the throat hit. So up the vg and down the pg is the way for me 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/9/16)

Y


Zebelial said:


> I will be going 70/30 on most maybe dab a little in 80/20. I had a juice that was 50/50 and I could not handle the throat hit. So up the vg and down the pg is the way for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Yip, 70/30 is the happy medium for most...

Good luck and shout if you need help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (23/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> New to DIY and was wondering if anybody ever used http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za for their liquids. Especially the ready to mix liquids. It seems like that will be the best first step towards the DIY game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Hi @Zebelial ,I tried all of them except the menthol 1's as I can just add menthol if I want to,none of them were disappointing,expecting my 3rd order this morning,also a new flavour coming from @NewOobY in the near future hopefully,im begging him.But try them,prices are good and service is excellent

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zebelial (23/9/16)

Slick said:


> Hi @Zebelial ,I tried all of them except the menthol 1's as I can just add menthol if I want to,none of them were disappointing,expecting my 3rd order this morning,also a new flavour coming from @NewOobY in the near future hopefully,im begging him.But try them,prices are good and service is excellent


On it already planned my order and flavours. Will be placing order today. Interesting what you say bout the menthol part as I am a menthol fan. Will still give it a go

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (23/9/16)

Zebelial said:


> Oh awesome. I'll get right on that then. Ill be getting some with mixes with shake and vape steeping and some that actually needs more steeping. Just need the shake and vape mixes to get me through the wait of the steeping hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


This is my advise to everyone starting out with DIY, get some good shake n vape recipes - then get your favorites to steep for a bit. Not to say Shake n vape aren't good - I have at least one in rotation as an ADV. I know what you thinking it's because he ran outta his steeped juice, well nope this is not entirely true .

Welcome to the wonderful world of DIY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (23/9/16)

Mixing up a pre-formulated recipe is a great way to get into DIY, much like easing yourself into coil rebuilding by first using pre-made coils just so you can get a feel for installing a coil in the deck and wicking it, before rolling your own coils. You know that the pre-made coil has been done properly so it takes an element of uncertainty and insecurity out of the process. Same with Carlos's formulas. I have tried several and they are excellent. 

Most DIY recipes that fail don't do so because the mixer got the base wrong, it's because they used unsuitable flavours together or used suitable flavours but got the ratios and percentages wrong. With a tried and tested, professionally balanced formula, you don't have to worry about that and can focus entirely on mixing up your base and then just adding the pre-formulated mix. When you get a great result, you also get the confidence that DIY really isn't as daunting as you initially believed. If you want to get started in DIY, this is as foolproof a method as you are going to get.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Zebelial (27/9/16)

Thanks for the replies guys. I ordered from carlos concoctions and got a few lips. His mixes are really good and I'm having a lot of fun vaping on blue/purple lips. Easy for absolute beginners like myself. His mixes shows you how easy it is to DIY. (Not always easy to get the right flavour you want though) 

Also got 2 lips steeping. They will be vaped in due time ... but for now... shake and vape baby   

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (27/9/16)

I have vaped 3 of his mixes and the other 3 are still steeping. The ones I have tasted are really good and will definitely order them again

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

